# Parts for Miller M50E PTO Stump Grinder?



## cyberlian (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find parts for a Miller M50E pto driven stump grinder? I'm starting to think that the manufacturer Miller Machine Works (aka Craft Machine Design) may have went out of buisiness. 

The website is still up at http://www.ptostumpgrinders.com/, but I haven't been able to get an email response or returned call. The only dealer I have found is in the UK. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. We are needing many parts like the pto retaining pin, clutch plate set, and more teeth.


----------



## cyberlian (Dec 20, 2010)

Nevermind, they are alive and well. They called today and were very friendly and helpful. Apparently, they were just slammed with orders from people buying equipment here at the end of the year.


----------

